

Google Cloud Platform is 11 for 12 in World Cup predictions - jpdus
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/07/google-cloud-platform-is-11-for-12-in-World-Cup-predictions.html

======
jpdus
But the explanation for the wrong Germany prediction seems a bit weak in my
opinion. Shots/Shots on target should not be a single deciding feature - there
are many other featurs which have an influence on "expected goals" and which
may have been in Germany´s favor.

The high certainity before (69% France) seems a bit off, especially compared
to the betting markets (c. 69% Germany). Additionally I wonder about the high
probability for a win vs brasil now (even without incorporating the loss of
Neymar and Thiago Silva) - did they do a recalibration or change the model?

I would love a bit more background, like in 538s excellent piece about
Messi[0].

[0] [http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/lionel-messi-is-
impossib...](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/lionel-messi-is-impossible/)

